

Ask HN: Why cant someone invent a screen with a webcam hidden in the center? - lazyeye

Video-conferencing will never fully take off until  you are looking people in the eye when talking to them.
======
atirip
AFAIK Apple has patented that already.

~~~
martey
<http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=q9WyAAAAEBAJ>

It looks like it quickly switches off the display, takes a photo, and then
turns the display back on.

------
retroafroman
A much easier idea would be to use something like a teleprompter. That way the
camera is looking through the glass, but the image you want to see is
reflected up on the screen. Not high fidelity, but it works.

------
hexley
[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/01/08/apple_files_pa...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/01/08/apple_files_patent_for_camera_hidden_behind_display.html)

------
artursapek
I've thought about this. Unless a sort of one-way glass LCD screen is invented
I don't really see how it's possible.

------
david927
I always thought you could put four cameras, one on each corner, and then
merge the images.

~~~
petervandijck
Or easier, just identify the eyes and adjust the position of the pupils on-
the-go. Shouldn't be too hard.

